# Hogs in Canton



## Burney (Jan 8, 2013)

Any one c those hogs on the side of 575 south bound, bout 200 yards north of the riverstone exit bout 730? There was one black one that that looked to b a monster.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jan 8, 2013)

See them time to time in that area. They root around behind the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2013)

I did not see them so THanks for Sharing!!





> See them time to time in that area. They root around behind the Cracker Barrel.



Cracker Barrel eh?


----------



## Jdg112 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that near where that huge buck was hit last December by that prius?


----------



## blackbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes i saw a mangled up red'n south bound pass the etowah bridge yesterday,didn't know they were in the canton city limits...LOL..guess maybe some them devil's are around mcgraw ford,allatoona and dawson forest too...LOLOLOL...Gotta go get some ETOWAHRIVERHOGS NOW!


----------



## Burney (Feb 5, 2013)

Word on the street was those hogs got n the median there last night, cop car and animal control was out there. I went by there this mornin and there was half of one layin there on the side of the road


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 7, 2013)

We have had a sounder move in our property north of canton several times the last couple years. We are off exit 27.


----------



## snookman (Feb 7, 2013)

Ace1313 said:


> We have had a sounder move in our property north of canton several times the last couple years. We are off exit 27.



What is a sounder?????


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 7, 2013)

*A group of hogs*



snookman said:


> What is a sounder?????



A group of hogs.


----------



## Shafted (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry if you like seein those pigs boys i just got hired to catch them there wass two sounders of them. One was a small sounder of 6 sows and one boar I caught them i have that video on my FB and the other sounder is gonna get hit hard this weekend. Theres about 28 in that group. I caught two of them and put a tracking collar on em and turned em loose. been watching them for a couple days. ill have videos on them this weekend.


----------



## Shafted (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey "Burny" you need to stick to catchin those yotes and ease back on up to jasper! AND FOR GODS SAKE SON TIE YOUR BRITCHES!


----------



## Burney (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha ha that's so funny!!! By they don't forget u told me the ingredients to that secret bait!!!!


----------



## centerc (Feb 27, 2013)

Were you catching them by hand I saw that on FB didnt realize that was canton what are you going to do with the meat?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2013)

Shafted said:


> Sorry if you like seein those pigs boys i just got hired to catch them there wass two sounders of them. One was a small sounder of 6 sows and one boar I caught them i have that video on my FB and the other sounder is gonna get hit hard this weekend. Theres about 28 in that group. I caught two of them and put a tracking collar on em and turned em loose. been watching them for a couple days. ill have videos on them this weekend.



I would like to see that!!!

Any chance you can drop a few off down on Allatoona WMA

Please post Pictures!! Do you have any you can post here?

I dont know how to find folks on my facebook, unless they just show up


----------



## Shafted (Feb 27, 2013)

Burney said:


> Ha ha that's so funny!!! By they don't forget u told me the ingredients to that secret bait!!!!



You keep that to urself big fella! You need to come over here w me I'm limited to who I can bring in the gates cause it's on video survalence 24-7 but they won't have a prob w you being with me. Hey you may learn something 
And I'm having problems uploading pics from my phone.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 28, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I would like to see that!!!
> 
> Any chance you can drop a few off down on Allatoona WMA
> 
> ...



Those Allatoona deer haven't been shot out, they are just smart enough to stay away!  I won't say where, but my grandparents live within a mile or two of many parts of Allatoona wma.  I walked the property across the street from them a couple times last year (they know the owner, it's okay to hike it a bit, but not hunt on it) and saw two bucks, three does and two pigs.


----------



## centerc (Feb 28, 2013)

Can you post the video you were talking about


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 1, 2013)

Video is not embedded and has language anyways, so I'd remove it before a mod does it for you.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 1, 2013)

Just google it. Search( Catching hogs by hand ) i think its the 5th one on that page. the time on it is 3:18 sec


----------



## blackbear (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Gig 'em shafted!
What do you do with all that BBQ?


----------



## Shafted (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey bud we just smoked a whole hog this weekend and had a bunch of people over and it's to die for.


----------



## centerc (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you catch all the Canton hogs?Havent heard of any sightings lately


----------

